# Direct Sound Output - V2.2.10 ERROR



## martysug (Jan 31, 2006)

AOL Radio wiith XM - Message: "Bad Direct Sound Driver. Please install proper drivers or select another devise inconfiguration. ERROR CODE 8878000A.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi. Welcome to the forum here. I would re-seat the card firmly in the PCI slot. Uninstall the drivers in add/remove programs. Reinstall the drivers - prefferably updated ones for you're sound solution.


----------



## martysug (Jan 31, 2006)

Are drivers obtained from mfg of computer (Compaq) or from Microsoft or from Direct Sound ( AOL Radio with XM)??


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

It's best to get the drivers directly from the source usually - depending on you're PC's model number and the type of onboard sound it uses. HP, and Compaq don't typically do really well in keeping sound drivers updated, for what it's worth. Go into you're device manager under "*sound and video game controllers*" and expand the tree there and lets see what it says you have. Usually it will say something like "Realtek Audio Controller. Then we can get the model number (and operating system) for you're Compaq and look first to Compaq to see if they have updated drivers, or you most likely will get a more updated driver from the acual source of teh hardware chips itself (EG: Realtek, or C-Media, or ADI, etc...). To answer the question you asked,
it's usually it's best to get driver directly from the source. For instance Realtek puts out very regular updated driver releases that do not show up on microsoft updates until much later - though usually MS updates drivers (as far as sound drivers goes) are usually more recent than Compaq or H.P's would. As for your issues it's very likely that you probably just need to update your sound solution drivers.


----------

